
Administrate – Rails framework for creating flexible admin dashboards - graysonwright
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/announcing-administrate
======
ianmurrays
Reminds me of
[https://github.com/activeadmin/activeadmin](https://github.com/activeadmin/activeadmin)
which is still being maintained apparently, and is incredibly flexible and
useful. Won't replace a custom admin interface, but is pretty close.

I made a simple invoicing application a while back using activeadmin and it
turned out pretty great:
[https://github.com/ianmurrays/active_invoices](https://github.com/ianmurrays/active_invoices)

~~~
graysonwright
Yep! We were heavily inspired by ActiveAdmin. We're hoping that dashboards
built with Administrate are easier to maintain in the long run.

